# PET me!



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Maggie has been exceptionally affectionate lately. She pokes her beak in between my fingers, shuts her eyes, moves to the next pair of fingers, repeats, until I stroke her. Then she pulls her head in and become Pigeon Blob while i pet her. If I stop, she does it all over again. Tonight she spent almost all evening in my lap. And she even let me stroke her chest, where she's really soft. She doesn't approve of that -- she likes to have her head stroked best -- but she decided to indulge me.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Ah, it sounds like Maggie is trying to mate with you!  When Kalani is in mating mode, she puts her beak into Kikos mouth and bobs a little then she huntches down to invite Kiko to jump up onto her back to mate. She hangs out with him and will cuddle with him in their nest box. She also takes more baths just before and while she is in mating mode. It really sounds like she is mimicking this behavior with you. Eggs may be coming soon. Does she have a nest?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

expect some eggs soon... lol... may as well give here a nest..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You will be sharing nest duties soon too!


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

She has a nest but she only kicks it around and poops in it. She doesn't have a boy pigeon so even if she lays eggs, we won't have any babies, she and I. LOL She used to do the Pigeon Blob for her last family, too, and she's been doing it off and on for me since she moved in last December, and no eggs so far. If she presents me with eggs, I'll be appropriately impressed until she loses interest in them and then I'll quietly do away with them.


----------

